# Hindu Temples outside India/South Asia?



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Lets have a look at Hindu temples elsewhere in the world! 


Heres one example in Singapore:

*Sri Dhandayuthapani Temple*


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Main altar










This man is the centre of attention










Main door


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Shri Swaminarayan Mandir in London is the largest Hindu temple outside India I believe.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

*Chicago*

BAPS

































































The BAPS Shri Swaminarayan Mandir in Chicago is the largest traditional Hindu Mandir of stone and marble to be constructed in the United States. Created entirely according to ancient Hindu architectural manuscripts known as the Shilpa-Shastras and meeting all the modern regulations of today, it was constructed in a mere 16 months starting from the day its first stone was laid. Lime stone from Turkey and marble from Italy was shipped to India and carved along with Makrana marble from India. Carved pieces were shipped from India to Chicago to build such a beautiful Mandir. The Mandir opened to devotees, well-wishers, and visitors after the Pran Pratishtha ceremony performed by the hands of His Divine Holiness Pramukh Swami Maharaj on August 8, 2004. The adjoining cultural center, known as the Haveli, was opened in October of 2000 and is a revival of wooden craftsmanship. Traditionally, Haveli means courtyard architecture - an architectural style fashioned from wood, involving intricate carving.

* Dimensions:
Total land: 30 acres
Mandir: 22442 sq. ft.
Height: 78 ft.
Width: 112 ft.
Length: 213 ft.
* Stones:
Outside: Turkish Lime stone 42842 Cu. Ft.
Inside: Italian marble from Italy (32808 cu. Ft.)and Makrana marble from India 4850 cu. Ft.
Total: 8430 tones.
Size: Smallest stone 15 gm to largest stone of 5.2 tones.
* Features:
5 Pinnacles (shikhara)
1 Central Dome (22 ft. in dia.)
16 Domes
4 Balconies
14 Windows
151 Pillars
75 ceilings with 39 different designs
4 Small Pinnacles (Samaram)
129 Arches (Toran)
* Infrastructure:
40,000 stone pieces
85,000 cu. Ft total stone structure
No Iron or Steel used
Central heating and cooling
Under floor heating with Gel tubing
Fiber optic lighting

Different temple in Lemont


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Great Pictures...


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


>


Those singapore temples and the above one are South Indian Temple Architecture..

Most of the temples that are build in the west with south indian architecture are just replica or miniature of temples that exist in southern indian state of Tamil Nadu.


----------



## Bibelo (Oct 15, 2002)

Plans for giant hindutemple in the Netherlands

The 'Maa Chandi Foundation', wants to built 'the biggest mandir outside India' 
in the provence of South-Holland, very likely in the city Rotterdam. It will cost 75 million euros and is planned to get built in 2008.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

In the Flushing section of Queens there is a Hindu temple.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

There around a dozen Hindu temples here in Chicagoland!


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

There are more than 18,000 Hindu temples in Malaysia and their architecture are all the same. The biggest one is Batu Caves in Kuala Lumpur. A cave temple that is. During Thaipusam the streets of KL will be so packed with over a million people marching towards the cave temple.


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

AMAZING


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

those are lovely pics 

I believe Hindus should be celebrating the Festival of Lights soon, and the fire-walking ceremony should be underway.

A silver chariot:



Devotees offering prayers:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Some Hindu temples of Bali

Pura Kehen Temple




























Ulu Watu



















Pura Ulun Danu





























Besakih Temple 



















Tanah Lot



















Tirta Empul



















Taman Ayun


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

lovely pics

Hinduism actually spread to SE Asia before Islam, and much of the architecture/practices of traditional SE Asia reflect that


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

great pictures, really amazing.


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Beautiful pictures!

How can we forget the largest temple ever built. I am sure you all have heard of it. Its in Cambodia.

The Angkor Vat


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

*Prambanan Temple, Yogyakarta - Indonesia*


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

*Kalasan Temple, Yogyakarta - Indonesia*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Changy Temple in Guadeloupe (French West Indies) :










Temple in Saint Denis de la Reunion :


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Great pics! :cheers2:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Bons photos! Il y a beaucoup Indiens dans Martinique, Guyane, et aussi dans les Seychelles 

I'll post some pics of temples in Trinidad and Guyana soon


----------



## Kalitos (Oct 29, 2005)

Germany 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=245203


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Hindu Temple in Panama City, Panama


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Venkateshwara Temple, Bridgewater, NJ, USA*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nada, Fiji*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Livermore, California*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Malibu, California*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Mariamman temple in Saigon, Vietnam. Built by Tamil immigrants a century ago.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lilburn, GA*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Salem, Utah*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Atlanta, Georgia*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Sri Thendayutta*

Also in Saigon.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chicago*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Atlanta, Georgia*


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

BAPS HINDU TEMPLE OF TORONTO, ONTARIO
credits to owner

















Toronto's northwestern suburb of Brampton is a little "South Asia" because of South Asian population there. That's why this temple is located at the northwestern edge of Toronto. Hindu temples are very good to visit, especially with their interiors! I have actually witnessed a ritual during lunchtime, and it was sickkk!!! Very awesome!!!


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Beautiful temples but strange religion-beliefs


----------



## Illusionist (Jun 17, 2007)

*BSPD Houston ,TX*


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

The one in Utah looks really nice.

SaigoneseGuy,
How did Tamils end up in Vietnam?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

intresting thread:cheers:


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

Good architecture work, really amazing.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

_BPS_ said:


> This isn't a temple.


I know, its actually a house of some sort.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That's a HOUSE?

As in, for living in...?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> That's a HOUSE?
> 
> As in, for living in...?


Yeah, someone decided to build his oriental fantasy home. 

Which explains its "eclectic" architecture. The shikhar is North Indian style, the big arch seems to be taken from a buddhist cave, and other stuff seems to be copied from Cambodian temples.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nashville, Tennessee, USA


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Gibbsville, Iowa, USA


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Meenakshi Temple, Houston, Texas


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The BAPS in Toronto:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

In 2004 they started to build this Jaïn Temple in Antwerp, Belgium.
It should be finished by now, but I don't know its status.

Pics by* Taboe*:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Sri Venkateshwara Temple, Malibu, California


----------



## Taiki24 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jesus Crimeny, those are beautiful! I didn't expect to see such beautiful temples outside of southeast Asia. 

They make the little one in my city look like garbage:










:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Japan's first Jain temple? In Kobe. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrneutron/4264792233/


----------

